# Revision suspension arthroplasty CMC joint



## cmfinnyw (Jun 6, 2013)

I need your help, please?

Procedure performed - revision suspension arthroplasty right first CMC joint.

Indication - previous trapeziectomy and suspension arthroplasty of the right first CMC joint, which resulted in settling of the first metacarpal onto the scaphoid and painful thumb.

Procedure - ...the skin is incised over the volar radial aspect of the thumb metacarpal and extending down to the wrist. Dissection is carried out about the base of the thumb.  A combination K-wire suture passer was advanced through the ulnar border of the second metacarpal and based down to the base of the thumb metacarpal with traction and abduction of the thumb metacarpal.  The suture passer is then used to pass sutures through the metacarpals and then the suture is used to pass the suture of the tight rope device through the tunnels in the metacarpals.  The button on the second metacapal is placed over the 2 sutures and the 2 suture ends are tied, securing the first metacarpal in satisfactory position.  sutures were tied off and clipped.  wounds irrigated and closed ...

Is this another 25447, as some posts suggest?  25449 states "revision", but there is no implant?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## jdemar (Jun 10, 2013)

25447 with a 22 modifier for the REVISION.


----------



## cmfinnyw (Jun 10, 2013)

Thank You!!


----------

